# Why do some hog look like this



## southernboy2147 (Jun 3, 2013)

maybe a stupid question but why do some hogs looks so big in the front like a bulldog and others look just fat and round. are they different types of hogs? wild vs domestic?

big in the shoulders 





round and fat.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jun 3, 2013)

From what I can tell, the first pic is of a big nasty boar and the second pic is of a pregnant sow.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 3, 2013)

LEON MANLEY said:


> From what I can tell, the first pic is of a big nasty boar and the second pic is of a pregnant sow.



okay i added a 2nd pic of a boar


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 3, 2013)

size, sex, genes, etc, ......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2013)

That listed hog has Hampshire in his background.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 3, 2013)

cuda67bnl said:


> size, sex, genes, etc, ......



im asking because i saw about it is because i saw a 100-120 pound hog yesterday (not common to see one in my neck of the woods). and it was huge in the front and wasnt very big in the back.. he was runnin so idk the the sex. 

so only boars get like that normally?

he looked alot like the hog in the 2nd pic but red


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 3, 2013)

Most (pretty much all) wild pigs are a hodge podge mix of escaped pigs from the past. Their size and shape will vary depending on the crosses they're from originally. Camera angles and how they're standing can make them look different too.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 3, 2013)

wild hogs have stronger more developed shoulders and front end due to constant rooting.  Hams are smaller.

Domestic hogs are usually opposite smaller shoulders and larger hams.  They dont root 20 hours a day like them nasty wild ones do.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 3, 2013)

Milkman said:


> wild hogs have stronger more developed shoulders and front end due to constant rooting.  Hams are smaller.
> 
> Domestic hogs are usually opposite smaller shoulders and larger hams.  They dont root 20 hours a day like them nasty wild ones do.



not what i wanted to hear milkman lol i was hoping these hogs just got out of a pen... but its looking like somebody got tired of traveling to hog hunt and has released them in our area


----------



## Milkman (Jun 3, 2013)

Milkman said:


> wild hogs have stronger more developed shoulders and front end due to constant rooting.  Hams are smaller.
> 
> Domestic hogs are usually opposite smaller shoulders and larger hams.  They dont root 20 hours a day like them nasty wild ones do.





southernboy2147 said:


> not what i wanted to hear milkman lol i was hoping these hogs just got out of a pen... but its looking like somebody got tired of traveling to hog hunt and has released them in our area



I think the more generations they are wild makes them take on the characteristics mentioned too.  As far as your pigs, they may have migrated from the Ocmulgee or Oconee river basins up some stream. It is possibler some folks moved them as pigs though.


----------



## markland (Jun 3, 2013)

Big shoulders/small butts is more characteristic on the euro type hogs and the overall big bodies hogs have more domesticated in them.
Those euro hogs tend to have bigger manes and longer, straighter tails as well with longer snouts also.
The wild hogs in GA are so mixed up in breeds it is really hard to tell sometimes, but there are a few area where hogs were 1st put out or transplanted that contribut to more of a specific type of hog in that area!


----------



## CAL (Jun 4, 2013)

*Russian Boar*



southernboy2147 said:


> maybe a stupid question but why do some hogs looks so big in the front like a bulldog and others look just fat and round. are they different types of hogs? wild vs domestic?
> 
> big in the shoulders
> 
> ...



The first hog picture is of the Russian type. These are not what we have as typical wild hogs but what someone has turned out to keep the breed current. We have people turning out hogs where I live hard as we try to keep the population down.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 4, 2013)

Milkman said:


> wild hogs have stronger more developed shoulders and front end due to constant rooting.  Hams are smaller.
> 
> Domestic hogs are usually opposite smaller shoulders and larger hams.  They dont root 20 hours a day like them nasty wild ones do.




So, the lazy domestic hogs have all of their weight going straight to their hips then?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 4, 2013)

rosewood said:


> So, the lazy domestic hogs have all of their weight going straight to their hips then?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 4, 2013)

It also depends on the food too.


----------



## 1blademaker (Jun 6, 2013)

mostly the gene pool more domestic are rounder every where also ears give them away ears are almost always little rounder than Russian type there ears almost always are pointed they tend to be taller at the front shoulders than domestic hogs look more like the second photo almost straight across there backs when you see them you will know right off


----------



## JCWILDLIFEMANAGER (Jun 7, 2013)

Dylan did you see them on your property down the road from ours?. i would hate to have them tearing up my food plots.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 7, 2013)

JCWILDLIFEMANAGER said:


> Dylan did you see them on your property down the road from ours?. i would hate to have them tearing up my food plots.



1 on fortville, and 2 on our on eatonton hwy.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 7, 2013)

LEON MANLEY said:


> From what I can tell, the first pic is of a big nasty boar and the second pic is of a pregnant sow.



Sow?  them aint udders sticking out the rear end of them pigs.


----------



## jaeger (Jun 7, 2013)

Cal and the others are correct on the European aka Russian boar.  I shot a ton of them when I was stationed in Germany. Big and tough with concave foreheads with long snouts.


----------



## Grey Man (Jun 7, 2013)

The gene pool is all mixed up with different breeds, that's one reason why wild hogs vary so much.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 8, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> Sow?  them aint udders sticking out the rear end of them pigs.



i changed the pics up lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2013)

We have a lot of pretty much full-blooded Russian boars here in the Smokies that are descended from imported boars that escaped from a hunting reserve many years ago. They look and act like a totally different animal from the feral swamp hogs that I hunt in south Georgia.


----------



## benosmose (Jun 11, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> We have a lot of pretty much full-blooded Russian boars here in the Smokies that are descended from imported boars that escaped from a hunting reserve many years ago. They look and act like a totally different animal from the feral swamp hogs that I hunt in south Georgia.


I agree totally dif animal up there wont just give up like the ol hampshire cross in the trail pic.Even the feral hogs like the one in that pic will get bigger in the front when they get a few years on them all boars grow that shield which is just really thick skin on the shoulders for fighting the older they get the bigger it is.Some hogs ive caught where 100 pounds with another 75 of shield so they look like bulldogs I have hunted hogs around putnam county for years they prob just moved your way with all this rain they are expanding to new areas lately.


----------



## xjd33x (Jun 20, 2013)

Sow? them aint udders sticking out the rear end of them pigs.
Nope...wrong gender!


----------



## mature buck (Aug 3, 2013)

you might not see them now--but u will just give them time


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 4, 2013)

As others have said, the larger in the front shoulder pigs are Russian boars.

Apparently, the Russian boar was the original "wild pig" way back when. They were brought in, and that started the invasive species. Over time, they have mated with domesticated pigs that got out into the wild. That gives you a domestic/russian mix. The mutt of the pig world. Some pigs will have more Russian boar in them, giving the taller front shoulders, others will have less, giving the round oinker look we are used to.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are a couple of shots of wild pigs in Oglethorpe Co. Ga.


----------

